# What are Infj's good at, that Infp's aren't?



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

thegirlcandance said:


> INFJs are an organized mess inside and out.... (or at least I am anyway). From the perspective of an outsider looking in to my room (or head) it makes no freaking sense, but it all makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> This is really random and a bit off topic but...
> do other INFJs out there feel like half the time their Ni is telling them stuff that even they don't feel fully consciously aware of. I swear sometimes its like I almost need an Ne person to drag that thought out for me because its like it gets stuck somewhere along the connection line and needs a push.


Yes, my Ni seems somewhat subconscious at times, and very often my thoughts end up just outside the reach of language, and can't be readily expressed. So, yes, some interaction with other people helps; maybe it's just getting that extra input on things that makes the pieces fall into place?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

SarahWilliams said:


> Ni, to me, is less creative than Ne... and maybe that's what you mean. Maybe Ni stops the interesting ideas before you think them, or perhaps they were never there to begin with? Not sure how you could tell. I'm usually pretty open to ideas.. so I like listening to them, even if they are things I could never think up myself


Yes, this is so true with me... I cannot see myself as creative. I draw see patterns and draw conclusions, but when my Ni doesn't reach all the way, then I'm stuck and need other people to come up with more ideas for me to evaluate.


----------



## Empurple (May 20, 2010)

I am often at a crossroads as to whether I am INFJ or INFP, as well. I'm curious about how other INFJs experience emotion. I often experience very powerful emotions, often with physical ramifications. It often leads me to believe I am more INFP than INFJ, but I consciously reject the idea of being INFP for some reason.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

SarahWilliams said:


> I find Ne energizing and not restricted. So... if I'm with an xNxP type, I tend to get inspired. Like, oh! there's a great idea here. Then, I definitely have the drive and focus to push it into reality. Actually, if it's a really great idea, it might be difficult to stop me from actualizing their vision.
> 
> With the ENxP types, I get almost forced into acting on every crazy idea they have. Ni tries to shut it down, but it's kinda fun to run with it.
> 
> Ni, to me, is less creative than Ne... and maybe that's what you mean. Maybe Ni stops the interesting ideas before you think them, or perhaps they were never there to begin with? Not sure how you could tell. I'm usually pretty open to ideas.. so I like listening to them, even if they are things I could never think up myself


I guess what I meant is that there are times with Ni where I may see part of a vision, but not fully know the right answer, so to speak. So I'll contemplate and look inwardly myself and get no where because it feels "blocked" and then when I talk to an ENXP its as if they hand me the missing pieces and suddenly it all makes sense and I can "see" the answer.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

ThisIsWhereIrunAway said:


> Gotta make a judgment? That's why you like to argue? So you can organize all that Ni floating around? Also why you enjoy introverted judging like Fi and Ti ... so you can further organize the chaos inside?


What?? INFJs don't like to argue. That's an NT thing. Ni is not a "judging" function -- its a perceiving function. F/T are judging functions while N/S are perceiving. The J and P factors are determined by which you extravert. So, for INFJs it is Fe. For INFPs, their extraverted function is Ne, which is perceiving though they are dominant in Fi which would technically be a judging function.

INFJs don't really use much of Fi... though we eventually use Ti which is basically just used to help organize the Ni mess and decide what is rational and what is not (because it can certainly be tough having Ni and only Fe to fall back on because Fe can just be... agh).


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Empurple said:


> I am often at a crossroads as to whether I am INFJ or INFP, as well. I'm curious about how other INFJs experience emotion. I often experience very powerful emotions, often with physical ramifications. It often leads me to believe I am more INFP than INFJ, but I consciously reject the idea of being INFP for some reason.


Fe = focused primarily on how others feel and taking care of others.
Fi = focused on personal values and very self-aware of feelings.


----------



## ThisIsWhereIrunAway (Oct 25, 2010)

thegirlcandance said:


> What?? INFJs don't like to argue. That's an NT thing. Ni is not a "judging" function -- its a perceiving function. F/T are judging functions while N/S are perceiving. The J and P factors are determined by which you extravert. So, for INFJs it is Fe. For INFPs, their extraverted function is Ne, which is perceiving though they are dominant in Fi which would technically be a judging function.
> 
> INFJs don't really use much of Fi... though we eventually use Ti which is basically just used to help organize the Ni mess and decide what is rational and what is not (because it can certainly be tough having Ni and only Fe to fall back on because Fe can just be... agh).


Hmm well I was guessing since my best friend is an INFJ and he loves to argue. I know Ni isn't a judging function but it does feed your extroverted feeling judgments which is what I was implying however poorly I did so. Thanks for informing me anyhow though. 

I know you don't use much Fi but I mean I think you like Fi and Ti from other people because it organizes your inner perceptions. Eh eh?


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

ThisIsWhereIrunAway said:


> Hmm well I was guessing since my best friend is an INFJ and he loves to argue. I know Ni isn't a judging function but it does feed your extroverted feeling judgments which is what I was implying however poorly I did so. Thanks for informing me anyhow though.
> 
> I know you don't use much Fi but I mean I think you like Fi and Ti from other people because it organizes your inner perceptions. Eh eh?


Eh, personally I wouldn't say Fi and Ti. People with Ti perhaps a little bit. I find those with Ne more valuable because its like they give me the missing pieces to the puzzle.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

thegirlcandance said:


> What?? INFJs don't like to argue. That's an NT thing. Ni is not a "judging" function -- its a perceiving function. F/T are judging functions while N/S are perceiving. The J and P factors are determined by which you extravert. So, for INFJs it is Fe. For INFPs, their extraverted function is Ne, which is perceiving though they are dominant in Fi which would technically be a judging function.


But I think we can come across as judgmental at times... Ni+Fe I guess. Sort of like this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/39064-ni-negative-impressions-people.html


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

Empurple said:


> I am often at a crossroads as to whether I am INFJ or INFP, as well. I'm curious about how other INFJs experience emotion. I often experience very powerful emotions, often with physical ramifications. It often leads me to believe I am more INFP than INFJ, but I consciously reject the idea of being INFP for some reason.


Your gut reaction to whether you are INFJ or INFP is probably right. and admittedly, Fi and Fe is kind of weird to explain in real world terms. 

Fe is, to me, a mirror of emotions. I am sad because you are sad. For example, if I see someone cry, usually I will cry almost as a reaction to them. 

Fi is a more processed emotion. Let's say I'm really sad and start crying. An Fi-dom would start to feel the same level of emotion but maybe differently. I'm sad, and crying, and an Fi-dom would start to feel very anxious about how to solve my problems. Or they would feel my level of sadness in a slightly more detached and internalized way (not the same as being cold)... remember they are still very much feelers, concerned for happiness and harmony. 

Both Fe and Fi can look emotive and expressive. And I would assume if you are dealing with an Fi-dom or Fe-dom, they will have the other function within reach or working through another function. For example, my Ti can take over in certain situations, and I think this can appear sort of Fi. 

Fe also focuses on what others are feeling, what others want, what others motivations are. Fi focuses on what you are feeling, what you want, and what your motivations are.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Nothing, in my very honest opinion.
I was an INTJ for a few years.
Then I changed, a complete turn-around, into an INFP.
INFPs are so deep, the depth goes into scientisty realm, the mystic/spiritual realm. The depth of an INFP is everywhere. The depth of an INTJ is only in the scientisty realm (PLS EXCUSE MY STUPID VOCAB).
INFPs stay in the leisurely realm of dreams and we base real life serious decisions on how we feel but we can easily become totally logical and such. INTJs don't even understand the dream realm, they don't like intuition.

Forreal.

P.S. I love how I was talking about INTJs, then realized the thread's about INFJs. Appreciate my evaluation anyway.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

INFJs are said to be the messiest of all Js. From what I read on INFJ forums, among INFJs propensity to be organized really varies. There are INFJs who compile lists of things to do daily and live by strict schedule but then there are the more disorganized ones. Myself being intuitive subtype I am very disorganized to the point that my sleep cycle gets broken every few weeks and I start sleeping whenever. My INTJ friend who is also intuitive subtype of INTJ has same kind of sleep 'arrhythmia' going on. And both of us hate strict deadlines, only have an approximate plan going, and go on cleaning 'binges' only once in a while. Really amazing how we survive like this  So there is a lot of variation of J-ness among INxJs. And also being an NJ I think takes away focus from having organization in the physical world, so INFJs may be messy on the physical plane because that sort of mess might not bother them much (i.e. have messy desks and rooms).



penchant said:


> Yes, my Ni seems somewhat subconscious at times, and very often my thoughts end up just outside the reach of language, and can't be readily expressed. So, yes, some interaction with other people helps; maybe it's just getting that extra input on things that makes the pieces fall into place?


Same here. I relate to this description of Ni: 

_Ni Introverted Intuition – Deep vision and understanding. Can make sense of what others see as paradoxical, capricious and contradictory. Has deepest conceptual understanding. Often peridime shifting moments that float from the subconscious. Will often see at a new level, beyond and above what first appears rational. The mind is vortexed in to the subconscious, as if the brain is using processing and a “Eureka” moment ensues. The sense of the future gives confidence and seems to assist those with Ni keep on track and not get discouraged. They see the light at the end of the tunnel and can then do what it takes to get there. Others with out this vision will get discouraged. Developed and use symbols only known to the user of Ni that are compacted packets of massive data, like matrixes._

The very last part about "packets of data" and "matrixes", that what is feels like for me at least. And then I try to put it ito words somehow but I feel like I cannot find the right words, I cannot find where's the beginning or the end, and overall speech seems so limiting, and also it is linear, so you can't describe everything at once but you have a perception of many things at once.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Ni uses intuition to focus on one possible answer. Ne uses intuition to focus on every possible answer. a conversation with an intellectual INFJ goes something like this: i keep asking what if and attacking his answers with different possibilities, which he then explains away and comes back to his original conclusion.

Fi focuses on personal feelings. Fe focuses on the greater good. i believe strongly people should have their own way, an INFJ believes in sacrificing yourself for the greater good of others.

INFJ Profile INFP Profile
- read the function descriptions


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Rainbow said:


> INFPs are so deep, the depth goes into scientisty realm, the mystic/spiritual realm. The depth of an INFP is everywhere. The depth of an INTJ is only in the scientisty realm (PLS EXCUSE MY STUPID VOCAB).
> INFPs stay in the leisurely realm of dreams and we base real life serious decisions on how we feel but we can easily become totally logical and such. INTJs don't even understand the dream realm, they don't like intuition.


Then I guess you haven't met a balanced INTJ. And to claim INTJs don't understand intuition is quite amusing. INTJ as dominant N, INFP are not. I think you're either confusing your Ne with their Ni, or even confusing your N and F to the point where you unconsciously see T as similar to S. :happy:


----------



## Empurple (May 20, 2010)

Is it possible for an INFJ to be forced into a sort of shadow function INFP role? Or is it possible to be so on the fence with perceiving/judging that the circumstance dictates which of the two he/she assimilates?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Empurple said:


> Is it possible for an INFJ to be forced into a sort of shadow function INFP role? Or is it possible to be so on the fence with perceiving/judging that the circumstance dictates which of the two he/she assimilates?


I think you need to look at the functions to see this better. An INFP is Fi-Ne-Si-Te, an INFJ is Ni-Fe-Ti-Se. So each type has as it's dominant function something the the other type only has as a shadow function. In fact, that is so for all functions. That said, there are a lot of similarities in behaviour, values and interests between INFPs and INFJs, but I don't think that can be traced back to the individual functions but rather the interaction of N and F in both types. The INFJ shadow is normally seen as ESTP or ISTJ, that is Se with Ti or Te with Si. So maybe that a shadow INFP and a shadow INFJ can be functionally similar, but that goes beyond what I know...


----------



## Empurple (May 20, 2010)

penchant said:


> I think you need to look at the functions to see this better. An INFP is Fi-Ne-Si-Te, an INFJ is Ni-Fe-Ti-Se. So each type has as it's dominant function something the the other type only has as a shadow function. In fact, that is so for all functions. That said, there are a lot of similarities in behaviour, values and interests between INFPs and INFJs, but I don't think that can be traced back to the individual functions but rather the interaction of N and F in both types. The INFJ shadow is normally seen as ESTP or ISTJ, that is Se with Ti or Te with Si. So maybe that a shadow INFP and a shadow INFJ can be functionally similar, but that goes beyond what I know...


I have looked at the functions quite a bit...just a little confused, because I do a lot of critical thinking, as well as reflection...can't tell if it's the rationality of Fi with Si or Ni with Ti.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Empurple said:


> I have looked at the functions quite a bit...just a little confused, because I do a lot of critical thinking, as well as reflection...can't tell if it's the rationality of Fi with Si or Ni with Ti.


I find the whole shadow understanding a bit difficult to get a grasp of; I'm trying to find a good overall introduction of the concept, but have so far mostly been reading short summaries and piecemeal threads on here. This is what has been most helpful so far: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/29576-triggering-shadow-episode.html

Anyhow, why do you think of Fi+Si or Ni+Ti? As I understand it stress will make you use either your shadow functions (for INFJ: Ne-Fi-Te-Si)(Beebe) or your primary functions in reverse order (for INFJ: Se-Ti-Fe-Ni)(Quenck)... Probably I actually didn't understand your question... :mellow:


----------



## Empurple (May 20, 2010)

penchant said:


> As I understand it stress will make you use either your shadow functions (for INFJ: Ne-Fi-Te-Si)(Beebe) :mellow:


This idea makes sense to me. Thanks.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

penchant said:


> Then I guess you haven't met a balanced INTJ. And to claim INTJs don't understand intuition is quite amusing. INTJ as dominant N, INFP are not. I think you're either confusing your Ne with their Ni, or even confusing your N and F to the point where you unconsciously see T as similar to S. :happy:


Agreed. Every INTJ I've known is EXTREMELY intuitive. How could they not be with dominant Ni? The only big difference between INFJ and INTJ is really just that INTJs are much more logical -- and because of that, they can appear more arrogant and stubborn.


----------



## Socratic1 (Oct 30, 2013)

thegirlcandance said:


> Agreed. Every INTJ I've known is EXTREMELY intuitive. How could they not be with dominant Ni? The only big difference between INFJ and INTJ is really just that INTJs are much more logical -- and because of that, they can appear more arrogant and stubborn.


I don't know if I agree with this, strictly speaking. I think INTJ and INFJ types are both very logical (due to strong Ni), but it manifests itself very differently. INTJs use aux Te, so their thinking tends to be very 'grounded' in concrete facts and episodes. I study philosophy and I observe among some Te students and teachers a kind of dogmatic insistence upon the writ of a text (but also an awe-inspiring ability to really work with a text); being INFJ myself, I find I'm less able to really methodically break a text or a problem apart piece by piece to grasp it in its concretion; but I would say I'm better able to grasp and work with 'systematic' thought, and for this reason am less likely to insist that every work of a text must be understood exactly and directly before moving on to the next, but rather take more fluid, open, workable approach (though I wouldn't call it any less rational). I think it's the difference between Te and Ti.


----------

